# Marion Mason Fruit Jar Wood Box



## LC (Dec 16, 2013)

Thought maybe some of you who collect jars might like to see this Marion jar box , I have had it for quite a few years . Anyone have any idea as to the age of the box , and where the company was located, didn't state that on the box . ??   Had a Ball Jar  box from Muncie once but accidentally got set out in the auction I had and I lost it .


----------



## LC (Dec 16, 2013)

Another view .


----------



## LC (Dec 16, 2013)

And another .


----------



## LC (Dec 16, 2013)

And a full view of thebox , it had printing on only one end of the box .


----------



## MNJars (Dec 16, 2013)

REALLY nice box!  Someone here will be able to help you with the history of the Marion's.  I know the original lids are hard to find and your box says quarts complete, which means it was probably shipped with jars and lids together.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 16, 2013)

Mostly Marion Indiana but a few other locations including Converse and Fairmount and one Coffeyville Kansas from the book I have (The Fruit Jar Works, Alice Creswick). It should date pre 1920.Cool box that could have become "tramp art" but didn't.[]


----------



## FitSandTic (Dec 16, 2013)

Very nice box Lou! I really like fruit jar crates, the art and advertising on them is great. I had a Ball Masons Patent in my collection for several years but sold it at a show after I quit collecting jars. Pontiled bottles took over my interests and I collected nothing but midget pints. It really just boiled down to me not being able to afford to collect them. Midgets are expensive especially when it comes to colored items.


----------



## LC (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks fellas , I did not even think about doing a blasted search on Marion company . Wish I still had the Ball box , it was a bit fancier than this one is . I had a lot of advertising boxes , sold two small finger jointed ink boxes the other evening , one a carter and the other a Sanfords , both boxes quite small . If I did not get rid of the pictures I had of them I will post them up , think I have already deleted them though , had them listed on craigslist .


----------



## LC (Dec 16, 2013)

Just went and checked and as I thought I have already deleted the ink boxes . Kind of wish I had kept them now they were great go with boxes for ink bottles , they were only a foot or so long by six or seven inches wide . I am surprised this jar box wasn't finger jointed as well .


----------



## jargeezr (Jan 4, 2014)

I have one of these boxes that has both ends illustrated. Ball Bros. purchased the company in 1904 and closed three plants in 1910. The Coffeyville plant was closed in 1913. Ball began experimenting with corrugated boxes in 1902 and discontinued wood crates completely by 1910. The Marion wood boxes could have been discontinued anywhere between 1904 and 1910, probably depending on inventory on hand when the company was purchased.


----------



## LC (Jan 4, 2014)

Man , that box has super nice graphics , mine only has print on one end . Thanks for the history , I did not think the box I have was all that old being it was not finger-jointed .


----------



## jargeezr (Jan 5, 2014)

Ball's boxes were not finger jointed either. They were way too cheap to do that. Most of the finger jointed boxes were for zinc lids, especially from Boyd.


----------

